#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  how to pronounce english word

## ameer

:   ( capital lette s)    ( small letters )    (handwriting letters )

    ( 26 )      :      vowels  ( a- e I o u )   ( mute )  ( h )    consonant   

   :

( c-s-z-x ), ( f-v-ph ) , ( g  j ) , ( c-k-q )



  :

              :

1-( ia )  (  )  india
2- ( c )   (  )  call
3- ( c )  ( )    ( e-i-y )  centre-circle-cyprus
4- ( cia )  ( )  special
5- ( cie )  (  )  species
6- ( cio )  (  ) specious
7- ( xio )  ( )  anxious
8- ( ture )  (  )  picture
9- ( ch )   (  )  teacher  (  )  chemical
10  ( gh )    (  )  laugh  (  )  Ghassan      bought

11- ( kh )  (  )  Khalid
12- ( ph )  (  )  photo
13- ( sh )  ( ) shall
14- ( th )   ( )  this  (  )  three
15- ( x )    x     (  )  Xylography
16- ( sio )    (  )  television
18 ( su )   (  )  sugar    (  )  usual
19 ( a )    ( a )   ( L )  ( O )   tall
20- ( y )  ( )  yes

21- ( tio )  (  )  examination
23-( tia)  (  )  Egyptian
23- ( q )     ( u )  queen
24- ( b )    ( b )     ( m )  comb
25- ( k )       ( n )  kneel
26- (L )      ( ou )  ( d )  could
 (a )  ( m )  calm
 (a )  (f )  half
 ( a )  (k )  talk

27- ( n )       ( m )  column
28- ( w )      ( r )  write
29 -( t )    ( s-en )  listen
See More: how to pronounce english word

----------


## mohamedtefa

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## hider

thanks

----------

